# Breeds want to have?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

For my future I am going to get the following
German shepherd (1st) 
Border collie
Anatolian shepherd 
Siberian husky
Alaskan malamute
Mutts 

And will have a lot of these breeds. Rehabiltate rescue adopt transport and get some specific from breeders.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds ambitious but why not.

There are breeds that I admire but only see myself with German Shepherds.

We had a Corgi in class & he was a super cool dog. I do seem to be drawn to herding breeds.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

You should also look into a Caucasian shepherd


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

BOXER for meeeeeeeeee!  (another one just lost my baby)  Then I want a a Boxer/American Bull Dog Mix.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Sounds ambitious but why not.
> 
> There are breeds that I admire but only see myself with German Shepherds.
> 
> We had a Corgi in class & he was a super cool dog. I do seem to be drawn to herding breeds.


Me to one with amazing train ability. My dad's friend has one and wow she is super smart. My Border collie friend lives up in Canada. She can carry shoes, do amazing tricks, loyal, and is super easy to train.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Leonberger!!!! I tend to gravitate toward the lazier breeds. Hubby is the GSD fan, though they have stolen my heart. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

A Tamaskan Dog. 

And another GSD of course.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Irish Wolfhound, Border Terrier, Brussels Griffon. If I ever have property my first buy will be the Wolfhounds. Then when I am too old to handle a GSD I will get the little dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I would love a border collie and Newfoundland. I could never actually own a Newfoundland though, my husband would freak out over its size and I would prefer a dog with a longer lifespan.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

oh and Bernese mountain dogs.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes I would love a Bernese mountain dog


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There are other breeds?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My next will be a Border Terrier. I have met a few and know several GSD folks who swear by them. .. Then a GSD after that, then I will have to figure out when I am too old to keep doing GSDs.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

GSD
Tamaskan
Siberian Husky
Labrador Retriever
Doberman Pinscher
Rottweiler
Shiba Inu
Jindo
Mudi

There are more I would own in a heartbeat, those I plan on owing are:

GSD
Labrador Retriever
Siberian Husky or Doberman Pinscher
Tamaskan.
Mudi (if I wanted a smaller dog)


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Belgian mals belgian mals and more belgian mals and never going back ever.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Pomeranian or Yorkie. I always wanted to have a GSD & a Pomeranian together, but since I have no fenced in yard one dog is more than enough for me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Irish Wolfhound, Border Terrier, Brussels Griffon. If I ever have property my first buy will be the Wolfhounds. Then when I am too old to handle a GSD I will get the little dogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yeah I forgot to jot down Irish Wolfhounds. Love those dogs one of the oldest breeds on the planet!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

CelticGlory said:


> GSD
> Tamaskan
> Siberian Husky
> Labrador Retriever
> ...


Never heard of a Tamaskan.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Kaimeju said:


> A Tamaskan Dog.
> 
> And another GSD of course.


When I first saw your avatar months ago I had to pause bc I thought at first she looked a bit like a Tamaskan!

Love the look of the breed, don't know that I'd be up for the work involved. My sibe puts me through my paces well enough! lol

I've always thought Shiba Inus would cool. Otherwise I've had huskies, eskies, and a few creative mixes.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I considered getting a Swissie before, talked to a breeder but probably that won't be for a while. I thought I would get another GSD but after losing my girl so early I just can't do it right now. I may foster though and I'm sure eventually I will have another Shepherd of my own. My current plan is to get a Beauceron (crossing fingers, soon!) and then once he is grown I am hoping to add a powderpuff Chinese Crested to the household or possibly a different small breed. After that not sure, I have several breeds I'm interested in including the Swissie, Hovawart, Chodsky Pes, Podengo and Border Terrier. I also like some other small terriers and I've been told a Newfie would be a good match for me, although I'm not sure about how they'd do with our hot summers. I may consider a Doberman in the future.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Beauceron - this one I already have permission from the hubby to get in 2 years!
GSD
Irish Wolfhound
Bernese Mountain Dog
Border Collie
Leonberger
MAYBE great dane.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Chicagocanine said:


> I considered getting a Swissie before, talked to a breeder but probably that won't be for a while. I thought I would get another GSD but after losing my girl so early I just can't do it right now. I may foster though and I'm sure eventually I will have another Shepherd of my own. My current plan is to get a Beauceron (crossing fingers, soon!) and then once he is grown I am hoping to add a powderpuff Chinese Crested to the household or possibly a different small breed. After that not sure, I have several breeds I'm interested in including the Swissie, Hovawart, Chodsky Pes, Podengo and Border Terrier. I also like some other small terriers and I've been told a Newfie would be a good match for me, although I'm not sure about how they'd do with our hot summers. I may consider a Doberman in the future.


Beauceron I have seen these once. The other time a dog in an anime. This breed is very rare indeed.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmm. The list I have is fairly long. That said, I think my top ten breeds (other than GSD) would be:
Akita
Belgian Malinois
Doberman
Great Pyrenees
Karelian Bear Dog
Malamute
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Rottweiler
Siberian Husky
Wolfhound

I like so many other breeds, but those are the top ones I'd want while I'm still able to have a big dog with some higher needs etc. Once I'm older, I'll probably slow down with dogs that are more mellow and easier to handle, and/or at least smaller dogs that I can exercise easier.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Am I the only one who has trouble waiting getting another dog?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

No you're not, it's hard to wait! People keep tagging me on Facebook in posts about Beaucerons who need homes (and one about a litter of puppies!) and it's so hard to resist but I need to get the "right" dog at the "right" time.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Aside from a GSD I'd like another Border Collie.

I will always have a big goof around the house. It's currently a Cane Corso, but who knows what the next will be. I always get them from the shelter, and it really depends on the temperament more than the breed. I may go for a Dogo Argentino sometime though. Cool dogs.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

besides a GSD it would be a Cane Corso hands down


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like alot of breeds, but don't necessarily want one of them

I have a gsd and an aussie right now, my next will be either a gsd or a mini aussie.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lobobear44 said:


> Am I the only one who has trouble waiting getting another dog?


No, but I will say that my search for the Border Terrier has pinned me down to a handful of breeders and I am watching their litters. The breed is not nearly as common as the GSD and that is why I did my search a little earlier. 

I, have, however decided that before I can take on another dog I have specific goals with Beau that need to be accomplished as well as some goals with my house...So I am working towards those first. I got a call for one that would have been ideal about a month ago but turned it down because my first goal is to get Beau re-certified for work. I missed my last test because of a damaged tendon in my foot.

Something you should consider with your ethical conundrum regarding meat consumption and dogs is that a smaller dog eats a lot less meat and will give you as much companionship as a larger dog.


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a list on my phone of breeds I want to own during my lifetime haha. I should say - I don't ever plan on having kids. 
Okay, so not in this order...
Doberman
More GSDs
Pit bull/PB mix
Carolina Dog
Catahoula Leopard
Native American Indian Dog
Dalmatian 
Mutts


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I like alot of breeds, but don't necessarily want one of them


This!!! This is exactly why I love WORKING with dogs, I get to experience a whole bunch of them, but only get the ones I REALLY want.  haha!

We have a husky now, and we're FINALLY hopefully getting our GSD this year! Down the line, the goal is to have at least 2 dogs at all times. One "easy", biddable dog that will be my training buddy, and one "primitive" dog, most likely huskies or husky varieties. Then if we have a 3rd dog, it'll be a grab bag, haha. Something else easy, like a mutt or a golden or something. It pretty much boils down to me having "my" dog (the sport dog), my husband having "his" dog (the easy mutt/golden/whatever he picks) and then having "our" dog, because I can't imagine us ever NOT having a husky!

Eventually, next on the list after a GSD is definitely a Czechoslovakian Vlcak, though. I've been researching the breed and getting involved with them for nearly as long as I've been researching GSDs. I'm really interested in helping the breed advance here, but obviously I can't say, "I'm definitely going to breed them some day!" without owning one first! If we DID start a kennel, though, we'd be focusing on breeding for endurance and a fantastic nose for trailing/SAR. Bitework isn't really the best use of the breed's assets, but their independent nature and fantastic nose REALLY lends itself to nosework. BUT, like I said, that all depends on how it goes after the first one. I could get too addicted to schutzhund after our GSD and decide to go that route, instead. 

This is such a fun thread, btw!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll always love my Shepherds, but I'm falling in love more and more with well-bred Rotties nowadays, too. I'm starting to like Malinois more, also, but I don't feel like they're the right dog for me. There's also an awesome Caucasian Shepherd that comes to my store that's had me looking up that breed lately.

I have to remind myself sometimes that I don't need to OWN everything I like. It should be enough for me to see and interact with these dogs while I'm at work, or with the people I know who have them. Just because I like these specific dogs doesn't mean the one that I could eventually get would mirror them. So I should just enjoy my time with the ones I know and be content with that.

I'll probably always have one German Shepherd. The other breed that I would like to seriously one day own would probably be a Chinese Crested. I've just always loved that breed, and think it would be fun to get one just to play around with in the obedience ring. They have so much personality.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah I have a lot of breeds I like but either I know are not a good fit for me/my life, or I know I don't really want to own one. For example I love Tibetan Mastiffs but unless I move to a ranch in the country one day, it's unlikely I will own one because they really are not "city dogs".


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll probably always have a GSD, this breed has me & hubby wrapped around their fingers! But I grew up with an amazing Doberman and maintain a love and desire for that breed, dh is warming up to the idea 

~*~*~*~
Furbabies:
Sofie Rose born 08/2012
Yann von Erzengel born 02/2006


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Wolfenstein said:


> This!!! This is exactly why I love WORKING with dogs, I get to experience a whole bunch of them, but only get the ones I REALLY want.  haha!


 Exactly! As a former vet tech and current groomer, I get to see a large number of different breeds and I've gotten to know their personalities. There are some breeds I *thought* I wanted until I got to know them, and others I would never have considered until I got to know them. 

Breeds I like, but may or may not own in the future:

Standard Schnauzer
Border Terrier
Sighthounds (Deerhound, Afghan, Borzoi)
English Setter
Akbash/Anatolian/other LGD
Japanese Chin

My husband loves Bichons... go figure. It's a breed I get to see a lot of and while they are cute, I don't think I'd want to own one!

I've sometimes thought about getting a well-bred Poodle just so I have something to practice my scissoring skills on, and get creative with. I get to work on a lot of Poodles, but most of them are poorly bred and have crappy coats, and aren't good for scissoring. Plus, most clients don't want anything fancy done with their dogs, and won't keep the coat maintained properly for it anyway.

Then I slap myself and think, "I'm already grooming 50 hours a week, why would I want to come home and do MORE of it??"


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Rottweiler #1
GSD
Doberman
Alaskan Malamute
Belgian Laekinois
Beauceron
Borzoi
Whippet
Rescue Greyhound or Pit Bull


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Not on my list but is a Malinois, that much diffrent then a GSD to raise?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I love my GSD's and goldens. I think I'm going to look into pit bulls next. The need for homes for them is so great and there are some really nice ones out there treading a fine line between life and death


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My first obedience dog was a Dobie and I still have a soft spot for them. I am, though, a GSD person through and through and have no interest in any other breeds.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm just sticking to GSDs. I've had plenty of other breeds in the past (and currently have one Italian Greyhound), but I'm committed to showing and training the 3 GSDs that I have. 

However, if I could magically have room for another dog, I would get an Ibizan Hound. Silly, clownish sighthound. Love them.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

One day I'd like a...

Boerboel
Doberman 
Shiba Inu
St Bernard
Great dane
Golden

I'm sure I'm missing one or 2 but those are all breeds I have fallen in love with over the years 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> Not on my list but is a Malinois, that much diffrent then a GSD to raise?


They are a little smaller and leaner, and from what I have experienced seem to be a little more hyper. Great dogs but def need an active lifestyle! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

I want to have a GSD / Caucasian Shepherd mix!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> They are a little smaller and leaner, and from what I have experienced seem to be a little more hyper. Great dogs but def need an active lifestyle!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks I see one often on "Persons of Interest" on CBS, his name is Bear and he was trained in Dutch Commands.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> They are a little smaller and leaner, and from what I have experienced seem to be a little more hyper. Great dogs but def need an active lifestyle!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are really great dogs. Although don't see much Malinois, except for police purposes and those huge ones up at a Cesar Milan speech last year. Before boarding a plane to Costa Rica with a group of my friends on El Salvador I was about to ask to pet a policeman's Malinois. Then a family with children were in line asked to interact. The policeman was fine, however very irresponsible as he the Malinois was very aggressive towards public. She/he could've bit someone, as for I walked the other way towards the line to aboard our plane.


----------



## zain99h (Feb 1, 2014)

GSD's


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lobobear44 said:


> They are really great dogs. Although don't see much Malinois, except for police purposes and those huge ones up at a Cesar Milan speech last year. Before boarding a plane to Costa Rica with a group of my friends on El Salvador I was about to ask to pet a policeman's Malinois. Then a family with children were in line asked to interact. The policeman was fine, however very irresponsible as he the Malinois was very aggressive towards public. She/he could've bit someone, as for I walked the other way towards the line to aboard our plane.


Wow well sounds like that "handler" was a dip-wad! 

All the K9's I have seen around here are safe for the public (mostly,Saddle backs). They show up at the Air Shows in Dayton.

I'll have to check them out this year kinda curious about there size?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> Thanks I see one often on "Persons of Interest" on CBS, his name is Bear and he was trained in Dutch Commands.


Love that show.. made me want to train Titan in Dutch too. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> love that show.. Made me want to train titan in dutch too. Lol.
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


lol


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

zain99h said:


> GSD's best breed ever
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agreed easy trainability, ability to please, loves to work, more intelligent than most breeds, aloof to strangers, protective, have so many working qualities, not about the couch potato wants to do something in life, the loyalty is phenomenal. There is so much about this breed I love. German shepherds are more inserable than many breeds too. My Labradoodle is very serable, but still love him in pieces despite his own league of stupidity.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Wow well sounds like that "handler" was a dip-wad!
> 
> All the K9's I have seen around here are safe for the public (mostly,Saddle backs). They show up at the Air Shows in Dayton.
> 
> I'll have to check them out this year kinda curious about there size?


Yup down in Cental America police dogs are a whole lot different. Down there no dogs are spayed or neutered. Stray dogs everywhere although dogs have a lot less psychological problems down there. Although treat dogs less like family unlike majority of dog lovers up in America.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> German shepherds are more inserable than many breeds too. My Labradoodle is very serable, but still love him in pieces despite his own league of stupidity.


 What is "serable"?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Freestep said:


> What is "serable"?


The opposite of inseparable.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Because of my age, will probably not be able to do so...but I love this GSD more than I love most people....GSD all the way for me..The rest are just not DOGS...


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> ... My Labradoodle is very serable, but still love him in pieces despite his own league of stupidity.





Freestep said:


> What is "serable"?





Lobobear44 said:


> The opposite of inseparable.


WOW! :crazy:


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Golden Retriever
(Another)Labrador Retriever
(Another)GSD
Siberian Husky
Flat Coat Retriever
Toller
Irish Setter
German Short-Haired Pointer
Weimaraner
Dachshund
Any Hound breed or mix, I am really fond in particular of the hunting/sporting breeds for some reason


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

jang said:


> Because of my age, will probably not be able to do so...but I love this GSD more than I love most people....GSD all the way for me..The rest are just not DOGS...


I'm terrible like that. With my nieces, if they show me a book with a dog on the cover, I am like, "yeah, that's a wannabe dog." If they show me a book with a GSD on the cover, I get all excited about it. 

But, I have this for my excuse: Elena wanted a chihuahua! Thankfully, I have got her back on the straight and narrow! 

I just can't take stuff like that for granted. Analisa definitely wants a GSD. They both do now. But it was a little hairy there for a while.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

German shepherds for me only, however I do like the look and skills of Australian shepherds.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> My Labradoodle is very serable, but still love him in pieces despite his own league of stupidity.





Lobobear44 said:


> The opposite of inseparable.


 Okay, either "serable" is some kind of text shorthand the kids are using these days, or you left a whole chunk out of "separable". 

In either case, I don't understand your first sentence. How can a dog be "separable" or "inseparable"? As far as I know, dogs don't come with detachable parts. :crazy:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe he means independent as opposed to dependent. People seem to think GSDs are unhappy if not around their people all the time, this is very dependent behavior. While some hunting dogs are perfectly happy to live in small groups outside while the owner comes and fills the feeder. They would be more independent of humans anyway.

That dog in my avatar is very dependent so long as I currently have something edible that I am working on. Once she has satisfied herself that there are no more goodies to be got, she is perfectly happy to trot down the hall and take a nap on the bed. Not all GSDs are velcro.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

selzer said:


> Maybe he means independent as opposed to dependent. People seem to think GSDs are unhappy if not around their people all the time, this is very dependent behavior. While some hunting dogs are perfectly happy to live in small groups outside while the owner comes and fills the feeder. They would be more independent of humans anyway.
> 
> That dog in my avatar is very dependent so long as I currently have something edible that I am working on. Once she has satisfied herself that there are no more goodies to be got, she is perfectly happy to trot down the hall and take a nap on the bed. Not all GSDs are velcro.


@selzer
@freestep

The kind of dog that never leaves your side for a moment. "Never" is exaggeration, however not going to expect anything with future dogs. Expecting too much leads to much disappointment. I like my German shepherd I walk he never leaves my side for a minute even walks to the bathroom. Doesn't come to my house before a hike anymore due to a poop he left in the house after letting him outside for bathroom break. My Siberian huskies and GS are the most well behaved dog visitors.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> The kind of dog that never leaves your side for a moment.


 So that is what you're calling an "inseparable" dog? That's not the right word--"inseparable" refers to a relationship between two things. So you could say that you and your dog are "inseparable", or two dogs are "inseparable", but one dog can't be described as an "inseparable" dog. It has to be in relation to something else or it doesn't really make sense.

I think what you mean is a "Velcro" dog. One that likes to be in close contact with you at all times, follows you from room to room, and may or may not suffer from separation anxiety.

By the same token, I believe what you mean by "separable", is "independent".


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I imagine in my adult hood when I'm a professional dog trainer that my dogs will always come. Have all my dogs there with crates or all at my side. Getting one dog out of a time or switching. All 3 breeds are either all GS or one of each like a GS, Anatolian, Border collie, Australian Cattle Dogs, my other purebred choices, and mutts.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

coulter said:


> You should also look into a Caucasian shepherd


Just try to not humanize it. The Doberman is a lapdog compared to properly bred Caucasian. A very good description in the post #12 here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...290-worry-about-other-breeds.html#post4950538


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll always have shepherds I think, but I'd love to add a Doberman or a Rottweiler as a second dog. And a corgi, which seem to have skyrocketed in popularity these days! I always loved Afghan Hounds too, ever since I was young, but don't think I'd ever get one!!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Eiros said:


> I'll always have shepherds I think, but I'd love to add a Doberman or a Rottweiler as a second dog. And a corgi, which seem to have skyrocketed in popularity these days! I always loved Afghan Hounds too, ever since I was young, but don't think I'd ever get one!!


I think there are only just a handful of dogs we can get in our lifetime. There are only 1,000 breeds or over plus mutts. So choose your dogs wisely as live life. Not going to get all. As for I will own a GS ( maybe breed them in my later adulthood. Also do scent, SAR, service dogs, family companion etc) Border collie (to sports with him and come to all training sessions), Anatolian shepherd (show, family dog) Akita (family companion)


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Freestep said:


> So that is what you're calling an "inseparable" dog? That's not the right word--"inseparable" refers to a relationship between two things. So you could say that you and your dog are "inseparable", or two dogs are "inseparable", but one dog can't be described as an "inseparable" dog. It has to be in relation to something else or it doesn't really make sense.
> 
> I think what you mean is a "Velcro" dog. One that likes to be in close contact with you at all times, follows you from room to room, and may or may not suffer from separation anxiety.
> 
> By the same token, I believe what you mean by "separable", is "independent".


Aww an English teacher maybe or your a writer?  Thanks ,that makes a lot of sense, I had no idea what he meant.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes as years pass the window starts to close on the number of breeds we can have in a lifetime! Darn! I just have Hooch the pitbull right now, but my next will be a rough coat collie, and I do want another male gsd! These will for sure be my next dogs, on the fence of getting a puppy while I still have Hooch. With Hooch I see why a lot of people love the pits, and I love him! He is a very good boy, easy to live with, he loves people! But I still miss the personalities of my shepherds. Very different from the pit! I would like a Great Dane too, but the collies and another gsd will happen for sure!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Aww an English teacher maybe or your a writer?  Thanks ,that makes a lot of sense, I had no idea what he meant.


 Not an English teacher, just a grammar Nazi.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd only want a GSD, but if I'd have to have an alternative just say size restrictions in an apartment, I love French Bulldogs, a Frenchie for me!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> I'd only want a GSD, but if I'd have to have an alternative just say size restrictions in an apartment, I love French Bulldogs, a Frenchie for me!


Pfaw! A GSD can do well in a small apartment as long as you can make sure it gets plenty of outdoor time and a chance for it to explore and have fun! My girl has mastered the trick of hiding under my bed... I never realized a large dog like a GSD can squeeze into so small a space, HAH HAH, HAH! 


French bulldogs are couch potatoes... they're not high energy dogs and are happy to be around family.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The more I'm around my trainers dog, the more I'm interested in Giant Schnauzers. Hemi is one cool girl.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Eiros said:


> I always loved Afghan Hounds too, ever since I was young, but don't think I'd ever get one!!


Me too! I just no longer want to groom one, lol. And I'm a groomer, with access to all the equipment to make it easier. Oh well. I do love sighthounds.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

freestep said:


> not an english teacher, just a grammar nazi.


lol


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

NormanF said:


> Pfaw! A GSD can do well in a small apartment as long as you can make sure it gets plenty of outdoor time and a chance for it to explore and have fun! My girl has mastered the trick of hiding under my bed... I never realized a large dog like a GSD can squeeze into so small a space, HAH HAH, HAH!
> 
> 
> French bulldogs are couch potatoes... they're not high energy dogs and are happy to be around family.


My first rescue was gonna be a Frenchie! Peire but somebody else got him!  I love munched up faces so I became a Boxer guy!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

NormanF said:


> Pfaw! A GSD can do well in a small apartment as long as you can make sure it gets plenty of outdoor time and a chance for it to explore and have fun! My girl has mastered the trick of hiding under my bed... I never realized a large dog like a GSD can squeeze into so small a space, HAH HAH, HAH!
> 
> 
> French bulldogs are couch potatoes... they're not high energy dogs and are happy to be around family.


I live in a condo now. We are allowed to have 2 pets, any size. but some properties have weight/size restrictions. I don't know if I can live in my place forever.

Frenchies are not couch potatoes. I've seen them on hikes with our GSD club. They seem to be very athletic and the ones I've met have no fear of our GSDs.
I was surprised!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

My sister had a Frenchie. Great little dog! Trained up like nobody's business, and yes, had no fear when they came to stay with me and my three big dogs for a couple of months! Cute, smart and athletic dog, minus the small dog complex . Then again, that was only one dog. 

I grew up with GSDs, so it's tough for me to think outside the box. Every other dog is too big, too small, not as smart, not as biddable, not as loyal, not as sturdy, too slow, too fast, etc., etc., lol!! GSDs are basically, my baseline dog, and it's tough to find another breed that measures up, lol!

That said, about five years ago I ventured out and brought a Weimaraner home (another German Velcro dog, lol!). 

And I haven't regretted a moment of her companionship. She is wayward. She is stubborn. She has no desire to work for me. None! She will work for food, though. But, she *is* obedient, and she is very, very loyal. She doesn't give a hoot about anyone else, and she can run circles around (Fast and Agile!!!), and outwit (Sneaky!) my younger male GSD on any given day. She is clever, and she is cunning. And, at the end of the day, she is just soooo gosh darn pretty, it drives people crazy that she won't be their instant best friend. I know my GSD is stronger, but can only see his major muscles rippling through his coat. When she is in a full run, and the sun is glinting off her sleek steel coat, I can see every separate tiny muscle in motion. It's just gorgeous to watch. It's also pretty cool watching her spring straight up into the air into the crate in the pickup bed, where my GSD needs at least two steps running to make that leap. 

Idk, for me, this is the perfect breed combo, and I don't expect I will ever branch out, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll always have German Shepherds, maybe a Doberman and would love to add a Norwich Terrier to my pack as well.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want more Dalmatians. :wub:

I would like to eventually have a:

Doberman
Australian Shepherd
Border Collie
Shetland Sheepdog
Great Dane
Cardigan Welsh Corgi
Shiba Inu
Pomeranian


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> Me too! I just no longer want to groom one, lol. And I'm a groomer, with access to all the equipment to make it easier. Oh well. I do love sighthounds.


Haha, me too! It's so funny, it seems like unless someone is super in to one of those breeds, the groomers are the first to say, "Oh, **** no, that's too much work!" I always thought if I got a sighthound I'd get a borzoi or saluki, partially because I wouldn't want to deal with afghan hair, but I can't imagine I'd ever end up with a sighthound from a breeder. If we did ever get one, it would be something that just fell into our laps, so most likely a greyhound or greyhound mix.


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

I am biased, own GS and golden, we have adopted golden and she is so wonderfull, GS we have since puppy and she is great as well, each has certain quality, both very intelligent breeds, easy to train and great with family.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

As a dog trainer picture me having a ton of dog companionship of all sorts of breeds. Mostly and always German shepherds with additions to other breeds. A definant with GS a bunch a few border collies (great companion for dog trainer) Anatolian, Blue Herler aka Australian cattle dog, Doberman (later), and rehabilitate many unwanted dogs. Also open foster homes rehab them too.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

GSD
Cane Corso
Dogo Argentino
Caucasian Ovcharka


Yup.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Serbrider said:


> GSD
> Cane Corso
> Dogo Argentino
> Caucasian Ovcharka
> ...


I'm interested why you would want an Ovcharka?

David Winners


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

I grew up around them and with them living in Serbia, even though I have never owned one myself, but quite a few friends have. I think they are gorgeous dogs and I love their attitude and personality. Great livestock guardians, and if I ended up on a farm, I would probably go with an Ovcharka over a Pyrenees.

Would of course learn a WHOLE lot more about them before even considering bringing one home, but from my experience, they're right up my alley of what I like in a dog to work with, own, train, etc.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Serbrider said:


> I grew up around them and with them living in Serbia, even though I have never owned one myself, but quite a few friends have. I think they are gorgeous dogs and I love their attitude and personality. Great livestock guardians, and if I ended up on a farm, I would probably go with an Ovcharka over a Pyrenees.
> 
> Would of course learn a WHOLE lot more about them before even considering bringing one home, but from my experience, they're right up my alley of what I like in a dog to work with, own, train, etc.


I was wondering if you had experience with them. I know several dog handlers from Serbia that keep them. 

David Winners


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Siberian Huskey
Blue Tick Hound
Doberman 
RottWeiler \
Cane Corso

Honestly will probably never stray from my GSD's though


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I was wondering if you had experience with them. I know several dog handlers from Serbia that keep them.
> 
> David Winners



Yeah. I love em. Not very common in the US, and I think that's probably to their benefit. Great dogs, and I love the hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I want more Dalmatians. :wub:
> 
> I would like to eventually have a:
> 
> ...


I also like the Giant Schnauzer and the Kerry Blue Terrier.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hmmm....Ones I would like but don't know if their personality's would mesh with mine.

CORGI!! Either variety.....Just love them
Another Dutch shepherd....Mine is my world
Belgian Malinois
Tamaskan
Ibezans are cool Loved the one I met
Love Huskies
Collie 
English Shepherd
English Setter
Swedish Valhound

I'm sure there are other breeds I'm missing that I'd love to have.....buut...for now this is my list


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Presa Canario 
Belgian Malinois
Beauceron 
Swedish Vallhund
American pit bull Terrier
Rottweiler 
Caucasion Shepherd


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

*I used to want;*

*Alaskan Malamute *But it is a breed that would never have fitted our household.

*English Pointer * They seem like lovely dogs

*I have owned the following;*

*Dalmatian.. *THE best dog I ever owned, I adored him and he adored me. The bond was so strong partly because he was with me through some major upheavals in my life, both good and bad ones. He was the constant thread in my life for 10 yeas. I will always miss him and would never have considered having another Dal.

*Dogo X..* Tried him as a rescue but it was bad timing as the Dal was suffering with arthritis and couldn't cope with a young dog around, so we didn't keep him.

*Belgian Terveuren *Lovely dogs

*I currently own;*

*Doberman *Impressive to look at, big, clumsy clown of a dog.

*GSD *This is the dog that has changed me, I will never have another breed again...Unless I get too old for big breeds, in which case I'll have a standard Dachshund


----------

